

One Page For Life - Nice and easy way to share your social links via a QR Code - sankluj
http://1p4l.com/

======
sankluj
It has been made by a friend and since he hasn't posted it on HN yet... here
it goes!

I personally found it really useful to avoid sending tons of links to direct
people to my social profiles. (Linkedin, Github, etc.)

Next step would be to print the QR code on a physical business card :)

